
An In-Depth Look at the Xiegu G-90 QRP SDR Radio - shawndumas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6dK2_QIn-s&feature=youtu.be
======
howard941
Can't video at $DAY_JOB but from
[https://www.radioddity.com/products/xiegu-g90-hf-
transceiver](https://www.radioddity.com/products/xiegu-g90-hf-transceiver) I
want it. SDR in the car! Before plonking down $500 would wish to know the T/R
delay and what the cw keying waveform looks like... Not that driving and
working a paddle is a lot of fun

